# Schwinn RAD Tribute



## JGG (Jul 22, 2019)

This is my 83’ Team 24 , always wanted a RAD bike but never wanted a Mongoose. Then i had to build up a 16” Murray Team 16 for my son to match.


----------



## OZ1972 (Jan 17, 2020)

Wow those are very RAD !!! great job man !!!!


----------



## Beach Bum III (Jan 23, 2020)

That’s rad alright!


----------

